# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  tie-dye Prints

## Chayat

If I put drops of different pigments in the build area and tried not to agitate them together (before starting the print) would it result in a tie-dye style print?

----------


## Morten

I'm also curious about this, there are lots of interesting techniques for waterpainting or marbling (it could be fun to do something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqedBekgLdo or this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGy7wlZk1QI and then print a vase) that could let you blend manual art and robotic art.. if the resin works that way?

----------


## rylangrayston

Tie-dye Prints... what a great name for it!
we have done this and it looks really cool in time lapse, scrub to  1:04  in our main video to see it. 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...printer-and-sc

although technically in that shot the print stays in the red rein the hole time. 

I don't think the fact that pigments change the light  permeability of the resin, is  a big enough effect to cause problems.

----------


## Feign

Huh, I never noticed that the first times watching the KS promo video, but now that you mention it, the time lapse makes it look like the dye is swirling crazily.

It seems like the kind of thing that would only be practical for large prints, as the smaller one has a pretty high probability of just printing in one part of the colors.

It does seem like an interesting thing to try, even just with my current "pipettes and UV laser pointer" setup.  (which I currently haven't been able to do anything interesting with, unfortunately)

I imagine dyes would work much differently with the viscosity of the photoresin than they do with water, though, and you would be limited to using transparent dyes.  Actually kind of exciting.

----------

